# Betty's had a trim



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

... but it still took me three hours from start to finish( Including washing/drying etc..)!!! Groomers certainly earn their money!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she looks GORGEOUS!!!! did you take a course Colin?? I think I need to take one for Lady.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Stirling job, looks like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> she looks GORGEOUS!!!! did you take a course Colin?? I think I need to take one for Lady.


Aww thanks, I did the one day grooming course Twice ( if that makes sense)...

I think you grow in confidence a little more each time you groom for yourself and I'm not so hung up with it being ''just right''....as long as it is just right for me!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Stirling job, looks like butter wouldn't melt in her mouth


Yes, and we all now how deceiving that is


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I'm sooo jealous!! What an amazing job...Well done!! You don't do 'homers' by any chance?! Scotland isn't too far away surely  xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm sooo jealous!! What an amazing job...Well done!! You don't do 'homers' by any chance?! Scotland isn't too far away surely  xx


OK, here's the deal....you bring her down and I'll do the grooming


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> OK, here's the deal....you bring her down and I'll do the grooming


Sounds a great deal


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow, you really have done a good job, she looks beautiful.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Colin you've done a really good job. Her face looks great which is the one area that groomers often go a bit too far with! I'm a big fan of home grooming now and actually prefer Biscuit with a shorter coat but keep a longer and softer look around the face.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> Colin you've done a really good job. Her face looks great which is the one area that groomers often go a bit too far with! I'm a big fan of home grooming now and actually prefer Biscuit with a shorter coat but keep a longer and softer look around the face.


Hi Jane,

That is what I am aiming for too....I don't like the face too short or the eyes ''too bald!! This is the shortest Betty has ever been as I prefer a shaggier coat but her coat just keeps getting thicker and woolier and grows outwards so she looks really fat!! On your advice I got the Karli coarse comb and agree it works really well


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Love that little lady!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

She looks beautiful! What a great job you did! BTW-how is her itching? Is she getting the desensitization shots? Stela had been better until a few days ago until I tried a new shampoo which was supposed to help with it but she hasn't stop scratching since then....I feel so sorry for her


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

She looks great, Colin. Nice job!

Ian


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stela12 said:


> She looks beautiful! What a great job you did! BTW-how is her itching? Is she getting the desensitization shots? Stela had been better until a few days ago until I tried a new shampoo which was supposed to help with it but she hasn't stop scratching since then....I feel so sorry for her


Itching still pretty much the same , she had her first jab two weeks ago and is due her second tomorrow so still early days as 6 months seems to be pretty much the minimum time required to see any results.


----------



## dave the dog (Jun 4, 2011)

Awww she looks fantastic! I have bought clippers which are still in the box and scissors which I'm too scared to use! I missed the grooming day- because of a bad back. I need to chase up the next Pampered Pooch day. 

Good job!

Meg


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

now to research grooming courses out here!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> OK, here's the deal....you bring her down and I'll do the grooming


Haha, I could keep you to that, I'm assuming the offer is open to me too  And I don't live that far away


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Colin, she looks fab..........how long is Betty's coat going to stay that clean?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Jane,
> 
> That is what I am aiming for too....I don't like the face too short or the eyes ''too bald!! This is the shortest Betty has ever been as I prefer a shaggier coat but her coat just keeps getting thicker and woolier and grows outwards so she looks really fat!! On your advice I got the Karli coarse comb and agree it works really well


I'm having the same problem too! Even at 1" or so in length, it is still thick to comb through. I wonder if Ted's coat will be easier being a from a working cocker mix as their coats tend to be thinner than a show cocker. I'm hoping that with our next pup anyway! - although I guess it depends on how much poodle is in the mix!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Janev1000 said:


> I'm having the same problem too! Even at 1" or so in length, it is still thick to comb through. I wonder if Ted's coat will be easier being a from a working cocker mix as their coats tend to be thinner than a show cocker. I'm hoping that with our next pup anyway! - although I guess it depends on how much poodle is in the mix!


Ted's coat is MUCH thinner than Betty's was even as a pup...here's hoping!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Haha, I could keep you to that, I'm assuming the offer is open to me too  And I don't live that far away


Hey Julie, you definitely do not need my help... I have seen your handy work on Millie!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mariag said:


> Colin, she looks fab..........how long is Betty's coat going to stay that clean?


Never long enough...almost daily baths at the moment...this weather is impossible!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

dave the dog said:


> Awww she looks fantastic! I have bought clippers which are still in the box and scissors which I'm too scared to use! I missed the grooming day- because of a bad back. I need to chase up the next Pampered Pooch day.
> 
> Good job!
> 
> Meg


Shame you missed the day Meg...it really gives you the confidence to have a go..hope the back is better now


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We need TOUCH a vision .. Betty is so silky soft its untrue ... Oh bet she smells scrummy too ... Colin fancy popping over and doing 3 more lol .. fab cut matey xxx


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Betty looks gorgeous - well done  x

P.S. Can I have your address so I know where to send Beau


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

You should have set up a live 'Betty Cam' and we could have all tuned in to watch you work your magic


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments ...in danger of getting a seriously big head


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Colin .... kind of helps starting off with a pretty cockapoo ... you could really mess her hairdo up and she would still be stunning lol .. however you are fussy (we all know that and a bit of a perfectionist too) and her coat looks stunning .. we must ensure it gets really messy on the next walk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Love her face!! I may use that as a picture for reference next time Sami is groomed . . exactly what I want!! Lovely job!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job ,im always amazed how my groomer does Buddy in an hour!! It takes me that long to wash him lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah she looks Lovely Colin,beautiful as ever..... Wait til you're doing them both lol xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, she looks gorgeous and soft, like one of my daughters teddy bears!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Colin .... kind of helps starting off with a pretty cockapoo ... you could really mess her hairdo up and she would still be stunning lol .. however you are fussy (we all know that and a bit of a perfectionist too) and her coat looks stunning .. we must ensure it gets really messy on the next walk


FUSSY...who ME!!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

She looks lovely  I am now seriously concidering booking myself on a course! Especially as I've just booked Vincent into the groomers for Monday to look smart for his birthday!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Betty looks beautiful - wish I had the courage to do Ted...
Well done you


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

If I can do it anyone can...I have absolutely no talent when it comes to grooming...be brave ...have a go!!


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Lovely job Colin


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ha! My 4 year old could have done better! 


Just getting my own back...  :laugh: Miss BBK looks fabulous...as usual. Great job Colin!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> ha! My 4 year old could have done better!
> 
> 
> Just getting my own back...  :laugh: Miss BBK looks fabulous...as usual. Great job Colin!



Touche ( not sure how you spell it =too shay).....??

The thing is she probably could!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> You should have set up a live 'Betty Cam' and we could have all tuned in to watch you work your magic


Love the idea of this. I'm sure Colin is techy enough to set it up 

I could sit here with a glass of wine and enjoy the show


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Colin do you scissor the legs or use the clippers?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Colin do you scissor the legs or use the clippers?


I use the clippers as much as I can ..including the legs- I use the same length clipper all over as I think it is harder to get it wrong that way. I just use scissors to ''finish''....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Colin...what size on your clippers did you use?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

1/4 inch clipper comb but the coat stays longer than that...don't ask me why!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA!! ok good....that is what I will try then! eeek! next week...get ready for the before and afters of my poor girl! lol


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> HAHA!! ok good....that is what I will try then! eeek! next week...get ready for the before and afters of my poor girl! lol


I now have visions of lady running for the hills!!! I'm sure you will do a brill job...just don't blame me if it goes wrong


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahaha...don't worry...you are safe Colin 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty looks great, you've done a fab job!!! I don't think I'd have the patience to spend that time doing it, hence my Betty has been to the groomers today!!!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Betty looks great, you've done a fab job!!! I don't think I'd have the patience to spend that time doing it, hence my Betty has been to the groomers today!!!!!


Thanks, patience is certainly required I am tempted to take Betty to a groomer at least once but only to see if she is as uncooperative / wriggly with them


----------

